# Ohio-pike county dog pound-golden mix pup and newfie/flat coat



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Take a look at Hannah, Golden Ret. mix Pup and
Raja, Newfie/Flat coat ret. mix male!!

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH397.html

1Hannah 18wk19lb 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15397937
Golden Retriever [Mix]
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: collar/name Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About 1Hannah 18wk19lb12-29-09 6 in1 puppy shot today 12-26-09 Hannah is one of seven pups/young dogs that were rescued by the Dog Warden. They had been abandoned at a burned out home. They came in to the Pound malnourished, full of worms and with mange. Volunteers have been caring for them and they are well on the road to being healthier and happier. Hannah is a female Golden Retriever Mix about 18 weeks old. She weighs 19 pounds and loves getting attention given by kind, caring people. She loves being cuddled! Hannah has been treated with Panacur for worms and with Revolution for fleas/ticks/mange. She could really use the help of a Rescue to find her the perfect home with a kind, caring family. 1Hannah 18wk19lb is up-to-date with routine shots. 
My Contact InfoPike County Dog Pound 
Waverly, OH 
740-947-5996 
1Hannah 18wk19lb
Pike County Dog Pound
Waverly, OH
740-947-5996 
[email protected] 



< close window > 






http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15165689

*Raja URGENT 

Newfoundland Dog, Flat-coated Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: collar/name Click to see
full size*
Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Raja URGENT11-22-09 Raja came to us full of mats and tangles. He is a 4 year old male Flat -Coated Retriever/ Newfoundland mix. He is smaller than a Newfie- about the size of a Lab. He weighs a good 45 pounds and has long black hair some of which has been bleached to a reddish color by the sun. His pictures so that we have the first layer of mats out. Volunteers will keep working on him as he will have a very handsome coat- he will then really look like a Raja! Raja has a very active temperament and likes to chase his football at the Pound. He would love a home with a big yard and the chance to go on long hikes (if the weather is not too hot!) Raja loves being the center of attention and would be perfect for a family or person that loves big , active dogs! My Contact InfoPike County Dog Pound 
Waverly, OH 
740-947-5996 
Raja URGENT

Pike County Dog Pound
Waverly, OH
740-947-5996 
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Here is the 18 wk. Golden Ret. Mix Pup, Hannah, at Pike County Dog pound

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15397937


----------

